# Bajo Bumper de 4 ohm



## panama1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola amigos , me vendieron por alli un bajo marca bumper de 12 pulgadas de 510 watts pero es de doble bobina , tiene 2 conectores pero el que me lo vendio me dijo que le eliminaron una bobina y solo trabaja en una sola ,el bajo dice 4+4 ohm y el me dijo que como le eliminaron 1 bobina queda en 8 ohm , eso sera cierto? ,lo estuve probando con un amplificador de 160 watts de 8 ohm y suena muy bien ,salu2.

ops: Ya encontre el diagrama de conexion parece que esta en 4 ohm y es imposible ponerlo en 8 ohm , se puede dañar  el bajo si lo utilizo en un amplificador de 8 ohm ? salu2.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 30, 2009)

Yo tengo un bumper también de 12", de 775W.¨
la bobina estava muy dañada y tuve que quitar la mitad de la última, espira, pero sonó igual.

Si le han quitado una de las bobinas de 4 ohm, no te queda otra que utilizarlo tal como esta.
Si han puesto las dos bobinas en serie, entonces si que te sirve para 8 ohm

El altavoz no se puede dañar, pero el amplificador si.

En todos pone una impedancia mínima, pero no una máxima.

Yo el mio que era de 4 ohm lo tuve meses con un amplificador de 8 ohm hasta que cascó el amplificador.

Creo que no he dado ningun dato concluyente, perolo mejor será que cojas tu tester y te pongas a medir.

salu2


----------



## panama1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola elosciloscopio , los cables del conector + y - se los cortaron , solo esta en 1 bobina , si hago un cajon y le conecto en serie alguna bocina para carro *Sony Xplod * ovaladas de 4 ohm y asi queda en 8 ohm   creo que asi trabaja verdad ? salu2.


----------



## panama1974 (Sep 30, 2009)

medi con el tester en ohm donde dice 200 y me dio un valor de 4.1 entonses si esta en 4 ohm cierto ?, salu2


Gracias Fogonazo , estoy poco a poco aprendiendo las reglas del foro , la otra vez me corrijieron unas faltas ortograficas , saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2009)

panama1974: en lugar de agregar nuevos comentarios al post emplea la opción "editar"


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 1, 2009)

Si pones otro altavoz de 4 ohm en serie, la resistencia será de 8 ohm.

Por lo que nos dices, una de las bobinas ha sido amputada, por lo que no te queda otra.

Intenta que el otro parlante tenga una potencia parecida (tampoco hace falta que sea identica, basta conque se acerquen un poco


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Si pones otro altavoz de 4 ohm en serie, la resistencia será de 8 ohm.
> 
> Por lo que nos dices, una de las bobinas ha sido amputada, por lo que no te queda otra.
> 
> Intenta que el otro parlante tenga una potencia parecida (tampoco hace falta que sea identica, basta conque se acerquen un poco


 

fui a una tienda electronica y el tecnico me dijo que hay que poner 2 bajos que sean casi iguales , si se pone digamos una bocina ovalada cuando se le mete el poder se quema enseguida , otra cosa el amplificador dice atras donde se conectan los parlantes  ( caution speakers impedance 4-16 ohm ) eso querra decir que puede trabajar desde 4 ohm hasta 16 ohm ? salu2.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 1, 2009)

si, exacto, eso significa que el amplificador puede trabajar de 4 a 16 ohm
asi que no tienes problema, ponlo directo y disfruta del sonido.

Saludos


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 1, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> si, exacto, eso significa que el amplificador puede trabajar de 4 a 16 ohm
> asi que no tienes problema, ponlo directo y disfruta del sonido.
> 
> Saludos


 

 Gracias , me sacaste de la duda, salu2.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 2, 2009)

De nada.

Saludos


----------

